# Anybody have a good idea on what jet I need?



## Wetzelautomotiv (Oct 19, 2011)

I can't find any info on what jet I need to start with for the nitrous on my e34 540. I have a dry kit and everything is hooked up except for jet. Any help would be
awesome thanks


----------



## kaos_325i (Feb 29, 2012)

I think that is really going to depend on how much you are wanting to spray. Check websites for the maker of the kit you have. There should be jetting charts and whatnot to help you find out where to start. if you have a/f gauge, start low and slowly increase till you start leaning out and then go back a jet size or two for safety. 

Just my 2cents


----------

